# New kitchen, which cooktop



## waz (May 1, 2002)

Decided not to spend the money on induction right now so I'm down to which DCS. The 36" 4 burner and 13" griddle, 48" 5 burner and 17" griddle, or the 48" 4 burner, 13" griddle and grill. 

I worry that 13" is a bit narrow. The 48" is pushing it for my space but I can make it work. If I did that then do I do the nice wider griddle or add the grill?

Anyone worked with these sizes? Does the 13" work well? Do you have a grill on your cooktop? Do you use it much?

Of course I still have to decide on ovens and dishwashers too. Fun doing a gut remodel!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I have currently a Thermador Professional 484GG, which is the 48" model with 4 15K burners, 1 15K Grill, and 1 15K Griddle. While I've had it for some 12 years now, I only recently found out that these original Thermador Professional models were built by DCS for Thermador.

I've only had to replace the igniter on the grill and that was just in the last 5 months. It is awesome, but the grill works best if you do not use any lava rock under the grill. The griddle is pretty good, it is 1/2" solid stainless steel. I think they use Titanium now.

I am seriously thinking of getting rid of it though, so I can get the DCS 48" Gas Range which has exactly the same top configuration as my Thermador, and has a small and a large gas oven too!

To answer your question, I'd go for the 48" 4burner/Grill/Griddle combination.

IT is nice to have all four burners together rather than like Wolf or Jade that have 2 burners on either side of the grill and griddle in the middle.

You must have at least a 5' hood over the 48" model with at least 1200 cfm capacity if you get the grill.

I have a Vent-a-hood which has been quite adequate, and actually I use it during the hot summers to suck warm air out of the house and keeps the house cool so I don't have to use the air conditioner. An unexpected benefit!

doc


----------

